# Insane Topwater Jack Crevalle Feeding Frenzy!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Took the yak out a couple of days ago near three mile in search of bull Reds, and ended up stumbling upon a giant school of Thousands of big Jack Crevalle. I must've caught ten before I got too tired of fighting them! All using TOPWATER too! The footage I got of me catching them was absolutely incredible. By far one of the most powerful fish I've caught. Video of all the action will be below guys! Action starts near 2:15!! Check it out if you want! TIGHT LINES EVERYONE, STAY SAFE! 


VIDEO:


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome catch, PS those are juveniles they get much larger!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

I Know man! They get huge! These things were still epic to catch & seeing them explode on top was freaking awesome!


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

P.s. nice baby jacks  heres the avg size i catch in choctawhatchee


----------



## PackingOut (Aug 15, 2016)

Theres nothing like the excitement of a fisherman on a good bite.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are a two from sept.... they did provide a couple of nice sleigh rides!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome man


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Thats a beast bro!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Always fun. They are the most under-rated gamefish in our area and I have no issue saying they are in my top three favorite inshore species to catch next to Tarpon and Snook. Mean as hell and I kinda think they like the fight too!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Deff one of my top 3 now man! They are insane to catch, especially on topwater !


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Man-o-man! Been there, done that. What top water lures were you using??? Those big 'uns can be some of the hardest hitting, strongest running fish out there. They had to be dragging ur yak about...


----------

